# What kind of dog food should i feed my pit..



## princess21 (Oct 3, 2009)

i have a five month old pit she is 40 lbs. i have been feeding her nature choice puppy bites. but i want to move her on to something better. any input would be great thank you...also anything i can do to bulk her up besides excersice?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

There are a thousand opinions on this topic. Search under the health section.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

we feed our pup raw. a bit more expensive but she seems to do good on it.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

There is alot of options.But i think a great puppy food is Chicken Soup For The Puppy's.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

As Shes Got Heart stated, there are many, many threads about the different types of food. This website www.dogfoodanalysis.com can help you with deciding which food you would like to feed. Each dog is different, just like people. So, just because a certain food is dog for one dog, may not be so good for another.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i like the Kirkland Super Premium from Costco.. my dogs do very well on it


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

How to grade your dog's food:
Start with a grade of 100:
1) For every listing of "by-product"
, subtract 10 points
2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat,
meal
or fat) reference, subtract 10 points
3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethox yquin, subtract 10 points
4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5
points
5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first
five ingredients (i.e. "ground brown rice", "brewerâs rice", "rice
flour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points
6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2
meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points
7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points
8 ) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3 points
9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points
10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2

points
11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is
allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points
12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points
13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog isnât allergic

to wheat), subtract 2 points
14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog isnât allergic
to
beef), subtract 1 point
15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point
Extra Credit:
1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points
2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist,
add
5 points
3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points
4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points
5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points
6) If t! he food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3
points
7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2
points
8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points
9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2
points
10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point
11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point
12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the
first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein
source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point
13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point
14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are
pesticide-free, add 1 point
94-100+ = A 86-93 = B 78-85 = C 70-77 = D <70 = F

Dog Food scores:
Alpo Prime Cuts / Score 81 C
Artemis Large/Medium Breed Puppy / Score 114 A+
Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+
Authority Harvest Baked Less Active / Score 93 B
Beowulf Back to Basics / Score 101 A+
Bil-Jac Select / Score 68 F
Blackwood 3000 Lamb and Rice / Score 83 C
Blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice / Score 106 A+
Burns Chicken and Brown Rice / Score 107 A+
Canidae / Score 112 A+
Chicken Soup Senior / Score 115 A+
Diamond Maintenance / Score 64 F
Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice / Score 92 B
Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula / Score 99 A
Diamond Performance / Score 85 C
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice / Score 106 A+
Dick Van Patten's Duck and Potato / Score 106 A+
EaglePack Holistic / Score 102 A+
Eukanuba Adult / Score 81 C
Eukanuba Puppy / Score 79 C
Flint River Senior / Score 101 A+
Foundations / Score 106 A+
Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold / Score 93 B
Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium / Score 73 D
Innova Dog / Score 114 A+
Innova Evo / Score 114 A+
Innova Large Breed Puppy / Score 122 A+
Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables / Score 110 A+
Member's Mark Chicken and Rice / Score 84 C
Merrick Wilderness Blend / Score 127 A+
Nature's Recipe / Score 100 A
Nature's Recipe Healthy Skin Venison and Rice / Score 116 A+
Nature's Variety Raw Instinct / Score 122 A+
Nutra Nuggets Super Premium Lamb Meal and Rice / Score 81 C
Nutrience Junior Medium Breed Puppy / Score 101 A+
Nutrisource Lamb and Rice / Score 87 B
Nutro Max Adult / Score 93 B
Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice / Score 98 A
Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy / Score 87 B
Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Wheat Free / Score 86 B
Nutro Natural Choice Senior / Score 95 A
Nutro Ultra Adult / Score 104 A+
Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice / Score 23 F
Premium Edge Chicken, Rice and Vegetables Adult Dry / Score 109 A+
Pro Nature Puppy / Score 80 C
Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach / Score 94 A
Purina Benful / Score 17 F
Purina Dog / Score 62 F
Purina Come-n-Get It / Score 16 F
Purina One Large Breed Puppy / Score 62 F
Royal Canin Boxer / Score 103 A+
Royal Canin Bulldog / Score 100 A+
Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / Score 106 A+
Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ / Score 63 F
Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies / Score 69 F
Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice / Score 97 A
Solid Gold / Score 99 A
Summit / Score 99 A
Timberwolf Organics Wild & Natural Dry / Score 120 A+
Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken / Score 110 A+
Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold / Score 97 A


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

princess21 said:


> i have a five month old pit she is 40 lbs. i have been feeding her nature choice puppy bites. but i want to move her on to something better. any input would be great thank you...also anything i can do to bulk her up besides excersice?


I dont think you should be considering any kind of "bulking up" whether it is through a diet or exercise at this point of your dog's life. Your dog is just a baby stop worrying about bulking it up and making it muscular. Let the puppy grow up when it is fully grown(2 years) you can worry about toning the dog, besides genetics will determine what the body will look like. So no matter what you feed the dog or what you make it do it will only be what its genetics allow. If you over do it with the diet your dog can develop painful joint problems and forced exercise with weights or harsh running on concrete can cause damage as well. Your pup's life should be about eating, sleeping and being a baby nothing else.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

if you are not worried about money, i would look into orijen or Taste of the Wild. I feed TOTW and all my dogs love it, and I have gotten many of my clients into it as well and their dogs are doing great on it as well. Even my boss got the cat version for her cat and she just LOVES it! I have heard great things about orijen, but its a bit out of my budget and i like to stick with what works for my dogs.

I would not switch to a raw diet unless you do a LOT of reading up and studying about it, because if you don't supplement certain things and yadda yadda, you can miss something and your dog will definitely not benefit from it.

There are some good threads about feeding raw if you are interested, but I would definitely tell you that TOTW is a good choice!


----------



## mikelus (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah like meganc66 said orijen is good, another good brand EVO they both have a high curde protein of 40% or higher. I feed my pac EVO and they love it


----------

